
Autopsy of a Startup - mooreds
https://medium.com/@Amelie_morency/autopsy-of-a-startup-1a505528f7c9
======
Mz
Another example of one large customer murdering a small business, basically.

~~~
mooreds
Yup. Different space, same story.

